# e30 1987 325e manual transmission fluid?



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, I don't know if there are any e30 folks hanging out today, but I'm trying to find out what the specification is for the manual transmission fluid in my 1987 325e. The car was built in Nov. or Dec. '86 for MY '87. Anyone know?

I've read that it's pretty crucial to use the correct one. I've also read there might be a tag on the transmission that indicates which type it is, but I still need to know which fluid goes with which. Anyone? Anyone?
Thanks!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The sticker is supposed to dictate the type of fluid:

Red: ATF 
Green: synthetic gear oil 
No sticker: regular gear oil

But just put Redline MTL in there.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> The sticker is supposed to dictate the type of fluid:
> 
> Red: ATF
> Green: synthetic gear oil
> ...


Thanks. Do you know if the eta's ever had the green sticker? I'm just curious.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I think I do... I'll take a look this evening. Regardless, I have Redline MTL in there, and it's happy.


----------

